# Do-It Molds for lead balls



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Yayyyy!!!! I just got my Do-it lead mold for Slingshot Pellets in the mail, and I'm super Siked about it. It molds up 8 1/4 oz (44 cal) and 7 3/8 oz (50 cal) Lead balls. I got it from Zeiner's Bass shop. Awesome customer service, the shipping time, the price and packaging were all unbeatable! Thought I would share .....cheers !!!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have both models, and they are good. A bit more labor involved, because of no sprue cutter, but the number of pellets per cast makes up for it.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's awesome. I want one!

Florida Forks


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Henry in Panama said:


> I have both models, and they are good. A bit more labor involved, because of no sprue cutter, but the number of pellets per cast makes up for it.


Yessirr !!!!! agreed on the increased manual work. Still a clean, functional and productive apparatus though....Slings up!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love chunkin lead!! Really lays down a thump.


----------



## RichWentFishing (Feb 16, 2016)

I cast lots fishing weights at the end of the winter season. Use a warming plate to pre heat your mold. You can find them at flea markets for next to nothing. If the stuff your casting gets a frosty look the mold is getting too hot. If it has wrinkles it's too cold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

